# Good center piece fish for 20 gallon high.



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Apistogramma


----------



## FishLover345 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks! But they don't have any at any 
fish store chains near me, and others you recommend?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

From a chain store, nope. Haven't walked into one of those in over a year.


----------



## GouramiVillage (Jul 13, 2017)

A ram would go nicely in your setup. A bolivian ram is too big for a 20 gallon, but you could go with an electric blue, german blue, or gold ram which typically stay under 2" and are all commonly available in chain stores.


----------



## mrjbacon (May 22, 2017)

I'm not sure a ram would be a good choice, unless the corydoras he has are a warm-water species. I had the same feedback when listing my stocking options, and there's only 3 or so species of cory that do well in the 80-85 degree water temps recommended for rams.

I second what Nlewis said, a pair of apistogramma like A. panduro or A. nijsseni would be good. Try The Wet Spot or AquaBid - Apistos.


----------



## GouramiVillage (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes the species of cory is very important, perhaps I should have been more descriptive. I have had success in the past with a pair of gold rams and a shoal of 6 panda corys in a 20 gallon high kept at 79-80 degrees.


----------



## FishLover345 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have 6 emerald Cory catifsh, my tank is heated at 77 degrees Fahrenheit.

And at the moment I still have 2 zebra danios, but they are moving tanks to a 40gallon with 16 other zebra danios before I end up getting this new fish(s)

If I did get gouramis, could I get multiple? If I only get one could I have any other schooling fish with it?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Wanting a single fish or a pair and potential breeding? For a single fish, there are lots more options that would work in the somewhat limited space. We often forget how few large tanks there were until the last 20-30 years. At one point 55 was about as big as home aquariums came and many, many fish were raised and prospered in 20 gallons. 
With that in mind, I might look over the really sturdy fish which many call "too big" for a twenty. Blue acara, rainbow cichlid, angelfish? Lots of choices. I like angelfish for tall tanks as they spend lots of time just floating up and down rather than shooting around a tank. Do NOT pair angels with small bite-sized fish like neon tetras. That's their standard meal in nature!
Something odd? Albino bristlenose catfish or Chinese algae eaters can grow to be really nice interesting fish. So ugly only a mother ---or kids, can love them? My grandkids love both in their tank. 
But I would also recommend moving away from the chain stores if practical and getting into some fish specialty shops. They are almost always agreeable to ordering in a special fish with their routine shipments. This can work very well for both as they pay no extra for shipping and you get to see the fish live before taking it home. They make a buck or so but also take the risk that often comes with shipping fish.


----------



## FishLover345 (Aug 9, 2017)

I found a cute little store close to where 
I live! I think they are able to do shipments! Any ideas? Again, If I got a gourami what fish species could I keep with him (and with the corys)

Could I have angel fish with Cory Catfish? I feel like they would have different tempature ranges.


----------



## GouramiVillage (Jul 13, 2017)

FishLover345 said:


> I found a cute little store close to where
> I live! I think they are able to do shipments! Any ideas? Again, If I got a gourami what fish species could I keep with him (and with the corys)
> 
> Could I have angel fish with Cory Catfish? I feel like they would have different tempature ranges.


Good job finding your new store!

If you are interested in getting another gourami you could try a honey gourami. These are a different species from the dwarf gouramis and are (supposedly) less susceptible to the disease that you've dealt with in the past. They are also known as one of the more docile/peaceful gouramis and can be kept with smaller tetras without issue. 

In a 20 gallon high, it would okay for you to stock 1 honey gourami and 6-8x ember tetras in addition to your 6 corys. 

I have made the mistake of trying to keep an angelfish in a 20 gallon before; putting in a dime size angel and finding a 3 inch monster in the tank less than a year later. He is now around 2 years old and 4 inches nose to tail residing in a 29 gallon tank. I would not be able to recommend keeping an angelfish in anything less than a 29 gallon. 

Let us know what you end up doing! We're excited to see


----------



## EDLITE (Jul 31, 2016)

A deep tank like this needs a deep bodied fish which will tend to stay in the mid-range of your tank. Look at some of the different types of angel fish. They are common, not expensive and will not bother fish that are 2" or more. A marble veil angel fish would be dinamite in a tank like this and if you end up w/a pair they will spawn. Nothing more beautiful than a great pair of angel fish parents tending their young. Discus are nice but expensive and your tank is too small.

Good luck


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Cories and angels are a fine fit for me. If there is breeding and angelfish lay eggs there can be some dispute as the cories tend to "forget" and bumble/stumble into the wrong spot but then the angels have never done more than moved the cory along.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you considered native fish? I'm getting a pair of Bluespotted Sunfish, a Tadpole Madtom catfish, and a Paradise Fish (not native) for my tank, and they should be able to take temps in the 70's perfectly fine


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I might wonder what water parameter's are before choosing a particular fish.
If water was on the soft side ,I would consider the Honey gourami mentioned above, or perhaps Pearl gourami.
As mentioned..these are not prone to the iridovirus like many of the other's, and would in my view be good fit for 20 gal.
Might also consider six or eight small tetra's such as cardinal tetra or rummy nose and call it done.
Paradise fish also comes to mind but it would best be a lone specimen IMHO
If water was on alkaline side, then I would select a fish or fishes that thrive in those condition's.
Most fishes will adapt to a fairly wide range of water's but not all of them .


----------

